# Keyless Entry



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

you said ordered a new key fob, just making it clear, you are using that now? or its on order?


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

I've had my 2012 LTZ Cruze since October. Never had a problem with the keyless entry (knock on wood). Their has been about 2 times that I get in the car but the car can't start and says the key isn't being detected, but on the second try it would run, let me know how it goes for ya, hope they have you fixed up. 



ahgustiin said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. It has the keyless entry, but like 2 weeks ago I went to get in my car and it wouldn't open, I pushed the unlock button and nothing happened. Eventually I unlocked the door with the key and my alarm goes off and I couldn't silence it (which made wonder what was the point of the keyhole in the door if there isn't one in the car) well I couldn't start the car since it wouldn't detect the key. I had to leave it and get the dealership to tow it. They supposedly replaced the receiver and ordered a new key fob. All was fine for like a week and it did it again, needless to say it's in the shop again.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

ahgustiin said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. It has the keyless entry, but like 2 weeks ago I went to get in my car and it wouldn't open, I pushed the unlock button and nothing happened. Eventually I unlocked the door with the key and my alarm goes off and I couldn't silence it (which made wonder what was the point of the keyhole in the door if there isn't one in the car) well I couldn't start the car since it wouldn't detect the key. I had to leave it and get the dealership to tow it. They supposedly replaced the receiver and ordered a new key fob. All was fine for like a week and it did it again, needless to say it's in the shop again.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?
> 
> ...


Actually in cases where your fob has died according to the manual you can pop off the black cover in front of the emergency brake. Under it there is a key slot where you can place your key in. Once inserted you press the start button with your foot on the brake to start your car like normal. 

Edit:

the black cover almost looks like a small little space for sticking your change.


----------



## ahgustiin (Nov 11, 2011)

JediSamReye said:


> you said ordered a new key fob, just making it clear, you are using that now? or its on order?


I was using it. They ordered a new key fob and receiver which they installed. Then it happened again.


----------



## ahgustiin (Nov 11, 2011)

Extibal said:


> I've had my 2012 LTZ Cruze since October. Never had a problem with the keyless entry (knock on wood). Their has been about 2 times that I get in the car but the car can't start and says the key isn't being detected, but on the second try it would run, let me know how it goes for ya, hope they have you fixed up.


That would happen to me too, it even did it once while I was driving, but I thought it was just a glitch. 

They said it started right up for them and it gave them no problems, though I don't know if to believe them. I just took the car we'll see if it happens again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ahgustiin said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. It has the keyless entry, but like 2 weeks ago I went to get in my car and it wouldn't open, I pushed the unlock button and nothing happened. Eventually I unlocked the door with the key and my alarm goes off and I couldn't silence it (which made wonder what was the point of the keyhole in the door if there isn't one in the car) well I couldn't start the car since it wouldn't detect the key. I had to leave it and get the dealership to tow it. They supposedly replaced the receiver and ordered a new key fob. All was fine for like a week and it did it again, needless to say it's in the shop again.
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?
> 
> ...



ahgustiin,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me at anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Josey Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me a couple of day ago. When we approached the car the trunk wouldn't open at first, after a couple of tries it opened. Then when we tried the door handes it would not unlock. I used the key and the alarm went off. After entering the vehicle and trying the start button the doors locked and the alarm continued. I set my remote in the small tray in front of the cup holder and it was no help. I remembered seeing what looked like a key slot under the mat of that tray when I test drove another Cruze, so I pulled the mat up and stuck the key in and tried to start it. At that point it started and the DIC said "theft attempted!". Since then both remote seem to be working fine.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I had the same issue happen to me. Within the first month of me picking up my car. I changed the batteries in the receivers and i have not had the problem since. I dont know if your fix is as simple as that.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy really needs to do something about the alarm going off when you use your regular key. Does anybody know why the alarm goes off like that? Is it because the car was locked with the key fob and not the key?


----------



## rj5838 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the same thing happen to me just today. However when I unlocked the door with the actual key the alarm did go off, but then I started the car and the alarm shut off and I had theft attempted on my display. What do I do to get our RKE to be recognized again?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rj5838 said:


> I have the same thing happen to me just today. However when I unlocked the door with the actual key the alarm did go off, but then I started the car and the alarm shut off and I had theft attempted on my display. What do I do to get our RKE to be recognized again?




rj5838,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rj5838 said:


> I have the same thing happen to me just today. However when I unlocked the door with the actual key the alarm did go off, but then I started the car and the alarm shut off and I had theft attempted on my display. What do I do to get our RKE to be recognized again?


There are instructions in the manual on how to reset the car/fob security link.


----------



## royalsilicone (Apr 20, 2013)

The emergency keyhole position and the best decision - program
Emergency Keyhole Dust Plug For CRUZE 1.8 SX, View anti dust plug, Royal Product Details from Shenzhen Royal Silicone Product Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## royalsilicone (Apr 20, 2013)

*about keyless entry for CRUZE*

When your remote control key is disturbed , you can use a mechanical lock to open the door into the car, circular lid open it to insert the key in the bottom of the cup holder can start the car
Emergency Keyhole Dust Plug For CRUZE 1.8 SX, View anti dust plug, Royal Product Details from Shenzhen Royal Silicone Product Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## royalsilicone (Apr 20, 2013)

When your remote control key is disturbed , you can use a mechanical lock to open the door into the car, circular lid open it to insert the key in the bottom of the cup holder can start the car.

Emergency Keyhole Dust Plug For CRUZE 1.8 SX, View anti dust plug, Royal Product Details from Shenzhen Royal Silicone Product Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

This has been happening to my car, it's been in the dealer getting other stuff fixed. The won't "fix it" until they see the problem. It of course works for them but not for me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## medic935 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just had a "theft attempted" message on my car when I went to start it this morning. What can cause this? It was in my driveway all night, alarm never sounded, and there really isn't any chance that anyone went near it - I live in a quiet private community 300 feet off the nearest road....


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Daisy81 said:


> Actually in cases where your fob has died according to the manual you can pop off the black cover in front of the emergency brake. Under it there is a key slot where you can place your key in. Once inserted you press the start button with your foot on the brake to start your car like normal.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> the black cover almost looks like a small little space for sticking your change.



No start button on my brake lever. You have any pictures of said button?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

medic935 said:


> I just had a "theft attempted" message on my car when I went to start it this morning. What can cause this? It was in my driveway all night, alarm never sounded, and there really isn't any chance that anyone went near it - I live in a quiet private community 300 feet off the nearest road....


Last winter when my girlfriend went to get into the car in the morning for the ice scraper(passsenger door, since we keep on passenger floorboard). She found the door frozen shut, it gave a bit but she could not open. She she did get into the drivers side and drove home. 

Later that day I heard the car alarm going off but by the time I walked to look it stopped. That evening we saw the theft attempted message. I think that frozen door got opened part way and tripped the message, as it has not happened since. Knowing this I would assume that any door, hood or trunk left partially open or a bad switch could trip the message.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Farmboy said:


> No start button on my brake lever. You have any pictures of said button?


he didn't say to look for a start button. under the parking brake lever or toward the glove box from the cup holder is an odd shaped indented cubby hole. you need to pry the cover off the bottom of this to access the key ignition. THIS ONLY IS RELEVANT ON PUSH BUTTON START CARS.

Please see section 2-6 of the manual below, it shows a picture and explains the key relearn procedure. 
http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...rship/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze.pdf


----------



## tedseed10 (Jan 17, 2013)

I also have a 2012 LTZ RS and my ' service keyless entry soon" lights up and nothing opens unless you hit remote button ,I've replaced the battery and still doesn't work, does anybody know if this would be covered under drivetrain warranty as I am past 36000 miles? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pages 2-6 to 2-8 are the reprogramming instructions. On the eco i saw nothing bit and empty hole there under that cover plate that easily gets scratched if you don't have special flat tools to open it just right. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2princesses (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone had trouble with the trunk button? Everything else on my fob works, except that. It did in the begining, and she's only 5 months old. I've tried holding it for a second, and that does nothing. I want to say when I first got it, it was just a quick push and it popped right up. I was going to have it looked at when I took it for the first oil change.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi 2princesses

Sorry to hear about your concerns with your key fob. Let us know what the dealer says once you go in for a visit. If you manage to get in sooner, please let us know.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tired your other fob?

I thought that cover was just to gain access to the shifter release in case the battery was dead. 

I'm surprised you can relearn your fob in your car. when I worked at a dealer we were paid a couple tenths to program fobs.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> Have you tired your other fob?
> 
> I thought that cover was just to gain access to the shifter release in case the battery was dead.
> 
> I'm surprised you can relearn your fob in your car. when I worked at a dealer we were paid a couple tenths to program fobs.


That is up top of the shifter bezel i believe in auto trans. What we talk of is below the shifter next to the cup holder. It is that oddly shaped storage area just under the park assist handle. To the left is a space to pry that open and swing to the right. Find a jewelers flat head or small flat object to open it because it tends to deform rather easily using a 89¢ wally world flat head . I take it on push to start LTZ models there is something there via the owners manual to relearn the key so you don't get stuck with dealer fees. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duncans-LTZ-RS (Jan 4, 2015)

As per the OP, my daughter's 2013 LTZ RS did the exact same thing. Both FOBs were not recognized by the car, alarm went off. Only way to start car was by using the key bypass by the parking brake. Checked both FOB batteries. 2.92 - 3.01 volts. Brought car home. Shut it off. Then FOBs worked. Anyone have a resolution for this? So far, car back to normal. Thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Some good tips found in the GM Tech Link.

Of particular note is the mention of a "battery saver" feature in the remote - if a button is depressed too long/too many times, it will be disabled. You'll have to press something else to wake up the transmitter. That could explain a lot.

From what I can tell, the devices (in North America) works on 315MHz. If there's a strong signal nearby, or interference from installed electronics, it may fail. It's considered a "Part 15" device - which means if it doesn't work because of something else - too bad, so sad. But I'd expect such failures to be location specific. It may be erratic in that location, but it tends to happen in that area.

What you can try is to hold the transmitter up to the antenna. From what I can tell, for "normal" (key+fob) systems, that's by the rear view mirror on the windshield. For the Keyless Entry models - well, there's 6 antennas. I know there's two in the center console. I'm not sure where the one for the driver and passenger doors are located.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You would figure if airport was one of the places, the LTZ wouldn't be a popular rental car there. 

Also the magical spot everyone speaks of is under this rubber mat that is only found in the LTZ push to start models.










Lift it up and this hole appears for the blade of the key to enter. On non LTZ models, there is a piece of plastic there that serves us no purpose other than cover the hole. It's a cool spot to pry open and ask someone why it exists just for argument sake.


----------



## pete05 (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I actually had a problem with my car where the receiver that clips into the windshield went bad. Also the wiring broke where it meets the headliner. Replaced the module and part of the harness, never had anymore issues. You could say it went through more vibration than normal.


----------

